# Clubbed foot? Conformation Critique too.



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes her left front is clubbed


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

yes,that is a club foot. not a severe one .


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

IMO it looks like a mild club foot.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Okay thanks guys What do you think of the rest of her conformation?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah, lightly clubbed, she will be fine. Long, thin ewe neck, long, weak back, weak through the SA area, and a bit post legged.


----------



## thatkrayz (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh jeeze - I never would have even looked twice at that hoof, it's so slight. I think your mare is adorable, despite any conformation faults. She does have a long slender neck - but, oh well! I love her overall shape. Her front legs look good - very straight. I think she fits together pretty well. Very petite and slender, just like my girl. Dainty little ladies.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

very delicate for an appy. I personally like a long slender neck over a short thick one. very slight club that will likely never affect her. maybe slightly back at the knee?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This mare is a very very nice. That club foot is not anything to worry about. It is being very well managed and should give no problems. My only complaint about this mare is she is a bit long in the coupling and it won't impact her much in that regard either. 

I have seen mares not this good being used for breeding!!! I like this one. Nice.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

I would say with a competant ferrier and a little work over a 6mo period that club foot could be "fixed" Ive got a rocky with a club and it took some time but between my ferrier and I keeping an eye on it, he is starting to get some growth in the right direction. 

That club isn't too bad.

Jim


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

jimmyp said:


> I would say with a competant ferrier and a little work over a 6mo period that club foot could be "fixed" Ive got a rocky with a club and it took some time but between my ferrier and I keeping an eye on it, he is starting to get some growth in the right direction.
> 
> That club isn't too bad.
> 
> Jim


<======== Agreed - I'd rather have a horse with slightly clubbed feet rather than one with long toe and no heels..:?


----------

